# white clay de



## gorgonzola (Aug 22, 2010)

8.21.10

about 14 or so vmb'ers (bikevmb.com) headed out from the lehigh valley, pa to check out the trails at white clay state park. deleware. the park is a major network of 30 ish miles of imba built singletrack just outside of newark de. the reputaion of this park is fast and flowy and it certainly didn't dissapoint. the best description is a roller coaster, lots of swoopy turns , berms and rollers, rollers, rollers. no rocks! you could compress and pump them to maintain speed or air them for a speed check. either way it was freakin fast. the downside is the climbs back up. no steeps or major elevation - just long and boring through some open fields and washouts - although the xc hammerheads liked these as well. 







theres also a cool skilz section with some fairly easy bridges, teeter, suspension bridge, skinny's etc.- a ton of fun. after around 16 mi or so i peeled off from the group to go meet my daughter at widener u in nearby chester pa, who we had dropped offf the day before. i hit the skilz section one more time on the way out for a total of 18.5 miles. i was pretty beat from the heat and trying to hang with an overall pretty fast group. i was in the middle of the pack on the decents and fell to the back during the climbs for sure.






the trails are very well laid out, built, mapped and marked






i don't kow if i'd make the 1-1/2 hr trip to make this a destination ride on a regular basis but it was worth checking out for sure and i'll definately be taking the bike to visit my daughter at school about a 1/2 hr away!


----------

